# got 600 feet of paracord



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

got some paracord so i made my first bracelets my very first one was failed i just wasnt sure how big of loop to make amd how far to braid but i made two more that are neat.


































im hoping to make an animal sling for predator hunting but im still deciding on a design


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

Nice I'll buy one from you when you come down or I head up there.


----------



## highcountryfever (Aug 24, 2009)

paracord is awesome stuff. I have made tons of bracelets and key chains. My most recent craft projects with paracord have been a belt and a watch band.


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

They make sweet bow slings!


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> They make sweet bow slings!
> ]


ooo i never thought about making a bow sling... did you make that one or store buy it? if u made it how did u anchor it to bow?


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

I'll get you some more pics. I actually bought it from a friend of mine. He makes them and sells them. He also makes call lanyards, and dog leashes, and anything you can think of. Katorade has seen this sling. It's purty cool!


----------



## hunter_orange13 (Oct 11, 2008)

Heres some pics of a different one on my new bow. It matches my strings. It's just like the first one, but round and not flat. I'm impressed, but I really want a call lanyard... Hint hint  haha.

Heres a few pics. Its connected to a leather strap with a hole in it that you put between the stabilizer and the bow.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

hunter_orange13 said:


> Heres some pics of a different one on my new bow. It matches my strings. It's just like the first one, but round and not flat. I'm impressed, but I really want a call lanyard... Hint hint  haha.
> 
> Heres a few pics. Its connected to a leather strap with a hole in it that you put between the stabilizer and the bow. ]


dang i need a stabilizer my bow dont need one so maybe ill just find a bolt that matches the hole and its threads and do something similar.

and haha i want a lanyard too... im just figuring out how to make one. i have a few ideas so ill mess around with them and make an animal sling first but if i get the figured out ill make one and send it down to kade to give to ya


----------



## Moostickles (Mar 11, 2010)

"I made like an infinity of those at scout camp..."


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

UtahHuntingDirect said:


> "I made like an infinity of those at scout camp..."


LOL.... awesome. You left a bunch of your crap on my porch. :lol:

Seriously though, it'd be nice to have a long length of that stuff braided up so you could just stick it in a backpack pocket. I'm thinking along the lines of hanging quarters in the shade when you kill a critter... that kind of thing. I just don't know how to do the rope braid thing. Those wrist slings look pretty sweet too.


----------



## flyfisher117 (Jun 29, 2009)

im hoping to have a new rifle within the month so im going to make a rifle sling. i will report back if im succesfull or fail but if my plan works it shoulder be pretty neat.


----------

